# new hedgie condo



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

For my Christmas gifts to Quinn and Sasha I decided to upgrade their homes. My fiance, his dad and I built a 3 level C&C cage with the lower level used for storage. It's almost 3 feet by 5 feet giving them lots of space. We made a door so we can have access to it. Here are some pics I hope it gets approval by everyone! http://s1179.photobucket.com/albums/x40 ... e%20condo/


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

very cool!!! so roomy! I'm sure your little hedgies LOVE it!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I love it!
(Also, I thought your stuffed animal was the real hedgehog.... I was curious to why he's so soft... then I realized. Doh.)


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

:lol: Christemo. A lot of my frinds have been confused as well.


----------



## casxcore (Jul 28, 2011)

I love the picture of Sasha "splatting" in his box! So cute!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Hedgie is adorable!


----------

